# Bump Buddies... End of june :-)



## jadesarah

Im due 29th June, anyone around the same time? Im a first time mummy and could do with some buddies due around same time x


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hi! My due date at the moment is June 30th. I am expecting it to be bumped up a little at our first scan tomorrow though, my doctor thinks I'm measuring big and is either predicting I'm farther along or the possibility of multiples. This is also my first! It seems to be flying by for me. How have you been feeling??


----------



## wifey1988

June 26 (right now) here


----------



## rajnin

June 26th first baby


----------



## CatherineK

I'm due end of June as well, third baby in less than five years, but still exciting every time!


----------



## artsymomma

According to the date of my last period, I am going for June 27th, although I did have one nurse tell me June 29th at one point. This is my first baby! Congratulations to you! :happydance:


----------



## Jewel07

June 24th!! First baby!! :)


----------



## love2live

I'm due June 29th as well. This is my second baby, but it has been totally different from my first so I've thrown out all of my expectations and feel like I'm starting fresh.


----------



## artsymomma

love2live said:


> I'm due June 29th as well. This is my second baby, but it has been totally different from my first so I've thrown out all of my expectations and feel like I'm starting fresh.

How exciting! What has been different so far? Is your first child excited?


----------



## mamaxo

Due June 29th :)!!!


----------



## Wriggley

June 27th :) second time mum


----------



## love2live

artsymomma said:


> love2live said:
> 
> 
> I'm due June 29th as well. This is my second baby, but it has been totally different from my first so I've thrown out all of my expectations and feel like I'm starting fresh.
> 
> How exciting! What has been different so far? Is your first child excited?Click to expand...

My son is excited when we remind him that there is a baby in my belly. He'll be 2 in March, so he mostly just pats my belly and says "Baby." We got him a doll for Christmas and he carries it around everywhere hugging and kissing it, so I'll think he'll be great with a baby.

When I was pregnant with him my nausea was really mild and only lasted from 6 to 10 weeks. This time morning sickness has been terrible! I'm throwing up all the time. It started at 5 weeks and is still going strong. Also with my son I had so many cravings, this time everything sounds gross. I just have to eat things that don't make me gag just thinking about them. My skin looks bad this time around too. I'm having a miserable time this pregnancy. It does get a little bit better every day though, so I'm hoping I don't feel sick forever. And I am so happy to be pregnant that I can mostly look past how bad I feel.


----------



## MomPepperdine

june 29th :) 3rd baby my first 2 were girls and pretty much the same pregnancy this one is throwing me off! *hopping for a boy!*


----------



## 05mummy07

Due June 21st :) x


----------



## sjtttc

Due 28th June with #1


----------



## BabySnowie

June 27th here and my 2nd child, first was a boy and this pregnancy is totally different!


----------



## MamaFlick

I'm due June 28th with my first baby. :happydance:


----------



## 3Beans

I'm due June 25. This is my 4th.


----------



## jadesarah

I suffered with really bad sickness around 6 weeks, i had to have 3 weeks of work and i've lost 1 stone and half. Im 14 weeks now, and feel so much better, still have the occassional sicky moment, but not as bad as i was. We have out 20 week scan on valentines day, so very exciting. I have a hinch its a girl, OH and me are hoping for a boy but as long as our pip is healthy we dont mind. X x


----------



## artsymomma

love2live said:


> artsymomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love2live said:
> 
> 
> I'm due June 29th as well. This is my second baby, but it has been totally different from my first so I've thrown out all of my expectations and feel like I'm starting fresh.
> 
> How exciting! What has been different so far? Is your first child excited?Click to expand...
> 
> My son is excited when we remind him that there is a baby in my belly. He'll be 2 in March, so he mostly just pats my belly and says "Baby." We got him a doll for Christmas and he carries it around everywhere hugging and kissing it, so I'll think he'll be great with a baby.
> 
> When I was pregnant with him my nausea was really mild and only lasted from 6 to 10 weeks. This time morning sickness has been terrible! I'm throwing up all the time. It started at 5 weeks and is still going strong. Also with my son I had so many cravings, this time everything sounds gross. I just have to eat things that don't make me gag just thinking about them. My skin looks bad this time around too. I'm having a miserable time this pregnancy. It does get a little bit better every day though, so I'm hoping I don't feel sick forever. And I am so happy to be pregnant that I can mostly look past how bad I feel.Click to expand...

About your son: how sweet! He'll be so excited, and a good big brother. So what are you thinking: just a normal variation of pregnancy, or perhaps a different gender? :winkwink:


----------



## artsymomma

jadesarah said:


> I suffered with really bad sickness around 6 weeks, i had to have 3 weeks of work and i've lost 1 stone and half. Im 14 weeks now, and feel so much better, still have the occassional sicky moment, but not as bad as i was. We have out 20 week scan on valentines day, so very exciting. I have a hinch its a girl, OH and me are hoping for a boy but as long as our pip is healthy we dont mind. X x

Wow! I had to do a conversion to pounds to see how much weight you'd lost, but that sounds like quite a bit! I hope you are feeling better.

I hope your scan would be on Valentine's Day, how exciting for you! Mine should be around that time, too. I hope you'll share with us what the gender is! I am leaning a bit toward wanting a girl, but have a feeling it's a boy. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## emz1987

Hi everyone.

Im due 1st July so quite close to you ladies. 
Got my next scan 6th Feb and can't wait to find out the sex of the baby.

Hows everyones morning sickness and tiredness? 
Everyone keeps telling me I should feel better now but still feeling sick all the time and literally got no energy to do anything. Been off work last few weeks and never thought i would say this but can't wait untill Im feeling better to go back.


----------



## jadesarah

Hi emz1987, 
I was the same at around 8 weeks it stopped around 12 weeks, i was so ill had to have 3 weeks off work. U'll get there as everyone is diffrent, i still get the sicky feeling just not actually being sick anymore x


----------



## love2live

Artsymomma,
We had a scan at about 11 weeks and I just KNEW it was a girl, but as time has passed I'm more and more unsure. This pregnancy could just be different because its a different baby. But part of me hopes that I was right and it is a girl. My in-laws keep telling me its a boy because everyone in the family has had boys. I'd kind of like to have a girl just so they'll stop saying that they only have boys.


----------



## jadesarah

Any of you girlies got any bump pics? I dont have much of a bump more like i look like ive over eaten over the festive period haha!!! X


----------



## artsymomma

I hate to say so, but I've had a relatively easy pregnancy thus far. At times, I even questioned whether I really was pregnant because of lack of symptoms. I had only gotten sick twice - once with a migraine and once with a stomach bug. I had a few nauseous spells and some food aversions, but nothing I felt was serious. I truly do hope this does not mean that I will have complications ahead, though... :shrug:

love2live, I hope to hear that it is a girl! I would love to hear your family is shocked. There has also been a recent population of boys on my husband's side as well, but his family is holding out for a girl to mix things up. 

Sorry, jadesarah, no bump pics yet. I have it scheduled on my calendar to take one each month, and I am over a week away from the next. My last photo at 12 weeks showed no real change. 

However, I am feeling changes in the size of my stomach. Last night going out to a party and dinner, I used the ol' hairtie on the jeans trick. I fastened a hairtie between the button hole and button itself. It gave me a few extra inches, since my jeans have been pinching and creating a muffin top effect. Luckily, it held all night! I am definitely getting less comfortable in my regular clothes, although part of me also thinks it is the holiday chub to blame.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Due June 24th first baby


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

23rd June &#128149; xx


----------



## mamaxo

I feel the same way. I have had an easy pregnancy so far. Only issues is being nervous at the doctors, from White Coat Syndrome lol it messes with my blood pressure, and being congested with those yucky nose bleeds!


----------



## love2live

I wish I had a bump! I've only lost weight so far, but I look like I've gained. I would trade this extra chubbiness for a bump any day!


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

My bump is gettin bigger by the day! Nothin fits arghhhh!


----------



## Kat1990

can i join you ladies? im due 3rd july so only a few days out! but i think i will be early as my family line has always been early :) 

congrats to you all xxx


----------



## mamaxo

Kat1990 said:


> can i join you ladies? im due 3rd july so only a few days out! but i think i will be early as my family line has always been early :)
> 
> congrats to you all xxx

Of course you can! You never know, could be a June baby!


----------



## artsymomma

love2live said:


> I wish I had a bump! I've only lost weight so far, but I look like I've gained. I would trade this extra chubbiness for a bump any day!

Exactly how I feel! I actually weigh a few pounds less than I did on my wedding day a few months ago, but I look much bigger! At least around the middle. Unfortunately, it's not a baby bump, it's just chub. This may be also due to losing tone because I stopped running. To be honest, I've really stopped doing much physical activity this past month. I have it on my to-do list today to go for a walk with my dog, despite the cold temps. I think he's feeling the effects, too.


----------



## jadesarah

I just can't wait for my 20 week scan and to see little pip again !!
Plus hoping to find out what he/ she is ... hopefully they don't be cheeky and hide lol!!!
I just want to hit the 20 week so i can sort out my mat leave at work  x


----------



## Wriggley

got my scan dates through 20 weeks, 24 weeks (tbc) 28 weeks 32 weeks and 36 weeks. 

seeing midwife on 15th of this month :)


----------



## emz1987

Finally found my babys hearbeat on the Doppler lastnight :) 
Can't wait to see if its an he/she now. Only a couple more weeks. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## mamaxo

I am going on 15 weeks. Anyone else's stomaches feel sore? Like you just worked out a bunch? lol I am guessing it's due to the growing bump.


----------



## emz1987

Yes my stomaches been sore the last week. Seen the Doctor yesterday and she said it was all the ligamens strecthing. Should go at about 16 weeks. 

It can be quite painfull, especially when I go to the loo. but its all normal so nothing to worry about.


----------



## mamaxo

I figured! Thank you :) It's my first pregnancy so little things like this put me in shock lol


----------



## jadesarah

well i got very impatient, and booked for a private scan on Sunday 13th to find out if we are having :blue: or :pink: 
Very excited !!!
out of curisoty... what do you ladies think ?

[IMG]https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q132/babyjd1/7112996315d2acc4e30d2ecf9ff855f1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LeahJ7712

My weight keeps going up and down. I am overweight so no sign of a bump yet :( Gender scan on Jan 30th can't wait.


----------



## Countrygalmom

June 23rd :) 16 weeks starting tomorrow!! Still haven't found out the sex.


----------



## love2live

I'm so excited! I just found out my dr's office does complimentary gender scans any Tuesday after 16 weeks. That means I get to see my baby for free and then I get to see it again at the 20 week anatomy scan. Best news ever. I scheduled it for Jan 22. Hopefully I'll feel confident enough that its accurate. It seems soon, but I'll be just over 17 weeks then. It should be accurate by then right? With my son we knew right away as soon as they started the ultrasound. It was right there first thing and my husband and I both said, "Wow! Its a boy!" before the tech could even say anything. I don't think its that obvious all the time though.


----------



## MegnJoe

hello all! I'm due July 11th, but doc doubts I will make it to the 40 week mark because I had pre- e and my pregnancies are close together...so if I go to 38+3 like last time I will be June 29th making two babies in June. A newborn and a year old lol!!I would really like to make it to at least 39 weeks though. Can I join in? Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## MegnJoe

love2live said:


> I'm so excited! I just found out my dr's office does complimentary gender scans any Tuesday after 16 weeks. That means I get to see my baby for free and then I get to see it again at the 20 week anatomy scan. Best news ever. I scheduled it for Jan 22. Hopefully I'll feel confident enough that its accurate. It seems soon, but I'll be just over 17 weeks then. It should be accurate by then right? With my son we knew right away as soon as they started the ultrasound. It was right there first thing and my husband and I both said, "Wow! Its a boy!" before the tech could even say anything. I don't think its that obvious all the time though.

mine was done at 17 weeks and was accurate for a girl!


----------



## MegnJoe

jade-I will go with girl!


----------



## artsymomma

Welcome, MegnJoe! I will agree with you on the girl, but I'm definitely no expert. Just a fun guess : ) 

Just the last few days I started feeling really, really uncomfortable in my clothes. It's almost like I just popped out overnight. I guess part of it could be that I'm a teacher so I had holiday vacation and hadn't worn my work clothes in a few weeks, but I'm feeling very awful in the few pants I had to begin with. 

I live in a very small town. I stopped at a few thrift stores today and they had NOTHING, even the Wal-Mart, K-Mart, and JCP are "too small" for maternity sections. It looks like I'll be ordering everything online, which is too bad because for something like this I'd really wish to shop in person having no experience. Does anyone have any online suggestions for cheap, good-fitting, and free returns for maternity clothes?

I was planning a trip to a larger city in a few weeks, but I'm not sure if my belly will hold up that long. I did get a bellaband, but I find it uncomfortable and rolls down or up on me. Has anyone started feeling like this yet? What are you doing to feel more comfortable?


----------



## MegnJoe

My lifesaver for comfort and function are the belly band from motherhood maternity, and maternity camis from target.com those r around 20$ and don't have a bra liner which I like for comfort. they come in black or white 2 packs :) those r only online..also the full belly band pants r better for me, the skinny belly bands roll down way too easy. u can return both places I mentioned risk free for 30 days. :)


----------



## emz1987

Private scan booked for 2 weeks time to find out the gender. Can't wait.

Had a bit of a scare yesterday with some bleeding but everything ok now thankfully.

has anyone got much of a bump yet? I just feel really bloated and swollen from all the strecthing.


----------



## jadesarah

I dont have a bump yet, just more abit of podge. Hopefully i'll start getting one in the next few weeks. Can't wait to start looking "actually" pregnant. Glad to hear everything is ok after the bleeding. 
Ive booked a private scan for next sunday to find out the sex. Was ment to be 14th feb, but we got too impatient & too excited lol!! X x


----------



## emz1987

Mine is booked for 6th feb but can't wait that long so booked a private one for the 18th.
Can't wait to look pregnant either, Just look like ive ate way too much over christmas at the moment.

Has anyone started any exercise yet? I havnt got the energy quite yet but need to do something soon.


----------



## artsymomma

I am surprised at the number of you that are talking about private scans and the like. How do you do something like this? Perhaps it is something that I am not familiar with in a small town?

I ended up buying clothes from OldNavy.com. What I found was that they had free shipping on orders over $50, and free returns. They also had a pretty decent selection, and excellent prices. And believe me, I had compared many places. Also, if you signed up with your e-mail address to receive e-mail coupons, they offered 20% off. I did buy one pair of Motherhood Maternity jeans through Amazon, so I will let you ladies know my reviews if you're interested. I don't know about the rest of you, but I've only gained a few pounds. However, I feel extremely bloated. My clothes feel too tight and don't fit right anymore, which seems strange because I haven't gained much weight. I think I have also lost tone from not exercising.... 

So I guess to answer emz1987...

I have been doing a little research on some exercises. I have a group of friends on facebook who have started a little fitness challenge for 45 days. I am still in it, but instead set a goal of my MAX weight gain based on what's recommended for the next 6 weeks. It seems pretty easy to find low-impact videos on youtube, depending on your fitness level. I started a video, but then just decided to dance around for about 15 minutes, and I felt great! I did feel little jabs of pain around my belly, but hoping that's normal. I do plan on making it a goal to walk everyday, even if it's just 10 minutes at lunch from work. Not always pleasant in the snow, and I need to watch for ice. I also got a yoga video for Christmas I haven't tried yet.


----------



## love2live

I think my belly must have popped over night! There is a definite hard bump now, and my jeans that buttoned just fine yesterday are a tight squeeze today. I think people who don't know that I'm pregnant still might think that I've just put on weight, but those that do know would probably be able to tell that its a baby bump now.

Also I started to feel the baby move in the past few days. Am I the only person that doesn't like feeling the baby move? I didn't like it with my son either. I just don't enjoy feeling something wiggle inside of me. And when the baby gets bigger its just painful and even more annoying. It is nice to be able feel that the baby is okay, but still I find it unpleasant.


----------



## MegnJoe

Hey artsy-- you can just google it, and i bet you can find one in your nearest big city. i found one when we had to live in Iowa for a little bit, and that is a town of about 850..i had to go to the next biggest city but that was so worth it and a 45 minute drive, but I was on clouds when we were done!! I hope you can find one, its worth every gas mile and every penny imo! I will be getting one done with my DH, mom, and sister in Feb.. <3


----------



## MegnJoe

EMZ- before I got preggy this round I was swimming a lot..1st tri kicked my butt with MS so I am just now feeling better and getting back into it. My goal my OB said was 12-15 lbs this pregnancy because Im a chunky butt..i was like uhhhhh I will TRY! lol


----------



## jadesarah

So has anyone had any movements? Ive had twinges which i can feel from the inside but no kicks etc. im 15 + 2 just cant wait to feel proper little kicks of the baby  its so exciting. 
Also has anyone been over stressing? I've been worrying that everytime i go toliet im going to see blood, that im going to miscarry and just general stressing, is this normal?


----------



## artsymomma

Ha! From what I was looking at for a private u/s, we're looking at about a 3 hour drive at minimum. I literally live in the middle of nowhere. I did see that my OB (only a 2 hour drive!) does a 3D/4D ultrasound for $100. I'm not sure, though, if they will only do it once or twice. I'd assume they'd do it twice since it's the money going directly to them. I think I can be patient, though... I kind of like the suspense sometimes... I know, I know. Although I do still understand the fears of checking for bleeding, etc. I think I probably still google something a few times a week, but I am trying to be better.


----------



## artsymomma

Oh! And no movements yet. I think 18 weeks is the general timeline for that. Although I have an anterior placenta, so they said I wouldn't feel anything for possibly longer. And they couldn't find the heartbeat on Dopplar at the checkup a few weeks ago - talk about frightening! Perhaps that may mean I'll get more ultrasounds... : )


----------



## aly1234

I'm due June 20 with my second. Will find out gender on the 25th!


----------



## mrssuggy2b

Hey, due June 30th here with baby number 2 (little man is just 2).

Get to find our the gender in 2 weeks as i'm having an amnio next monday and they'll tell us when we get the results (makes the worrying about the results even more worthwhile).


----------



## emz1987

Im quite lucky, Theres loads of places near me which offer private scanning and for a reasonable price aswell. Ive had 4 scans with NHS and one private scan so far as had a few problems and have a history of 3 miscarriages.

Haven't felt any movement yet but can find babys heartbeat on doppler quite easey now after trying for weeks.

Jade, Think its normal to stress, with my history im always checking after going to the toilet. Ive had spotting twice now but everythigns ok. Was told it can be normal to have some spotting in second trimester. 

Got My Downsyndrome test next week. Does anyone know how long the results take to come back?


----------



## jadesarah

I had my downs test done on 20th Dec, i got my letter through Friday just gone, so just under 2 weeks, it came back negative and 1:100000 chance so was very pleased. 
 x


----------



## w8ing4bean

*im a little late joining this thread!! im due 28th june  got 16 week appointment tomorrow! *


----------



## emz1987

Not too long to wait for results then. Bet it was a relief wehn it came back negative.

Have any of you seen your midwife much? Ive only seen mine once, was told she would refer me to consultant because im high risk but still haven't heard anything.

welcome to the thread w8ing4bean. Dtaes are not far apart :happydance:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*hellooo!! 

I have only seen my midwife once, at approx. 10 weeks. seeing her tomorrow tho for my 16 week appointment. I rang her as was worried hadn't heard anything from her, and as luck had it she had posted my next appointment through the door that morning lol.

maybe give yours a ring to chase them up? *


----------



## emz1987

I seen mine around 10 weeks and she told me I wouldnt see her now untill after 20 weeks. Seems like a long time though. Think Ill ring her tomorrow to chase up my appointment with consultant and see what she says.


----------



## artsymomma

My 16 week appointment is next week - seems a little late with a June 27th due date!

Anyway, apparently I'm REALLY 'showing' now. One of my students told me that he and a buddy were talking and the buddy said, "Wow, Miss Altman is getting pretty fat!" The other boy reminded him that I was pregnant.

I know they are just teenage boys, but it made me feel just slightly sad. Especially becuase I've only really gained about 2-3 pounds. But my stomach has definitely grown. I almost wonder if becuase I was eating healthier I was actually sort of losing some fat that was being replaced with baby weight in the belly...? 

Hopefully these weird awkward "is she fat or pregnant?" stage ends soon. Is it wrong to wish for a bigger belly? *hehe* ](*,)


----------



## alicecooper

*raises an eyebrow* I could have sworn I joined this group.

Hmm how odd!!

Well umm hello, I'm due 27th June with my fourth bubba


----------



## alicecooper

emz1987 said:


> Not too long to wait for results then. Bet it was a relief wehn it came back negative.
> 
> Have any of you seen your midwife much? Ive only seen mine once, was told she would refer me to consultant because im high risk but still haven't heard anything.
> 
> welcome to the thread w8ing4bean. Dtaes are not far apart :happydance:

I've seen my midwife at 7 weeks and 15 weeks. And had a scan at 13 weeks.

My next scan will be the 20 week one, and my next midwife appointment is at 24 weeks.


----------



## jadesarah

Off to find out sex of baby tommorow @ 11... So excited :-D 
Wont be able to sleep !!! X


----------



## jadesarah

Its a girl


----------



## w8ing4bean

*congratulations! *


----------



## 05mummy07

Congratulations on your little girl!!! Girls are so much fun :) xx


----------



## artsymomma

Awww so sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## emz1987

Congratulations x


----------



## jadesarah

Thanks all... Very excited  
Need some names now... Its really hard lol x x


----------



## love2live

Congratulation on your girl! I find out mine on the 22nd and I am so excited!

So I decided to try really hard to not carry my son around. Its been difficult. He's my baby, and I really love carrying him, but he is so heavy. It was going really well until Monday. He fell off the couch and broke his collar bone. Now he just wants to be carried around all over again. Poor kid. And poor me.


----------



## mamaxo

Waiting til Feb 7th is killlllling me. I just want to know the sex of the babbby!!!


----------



## artsymomma

Love2live so sorry about your son! How long to heal? Poor guy. 

I had an appointment today. They found the heartbeat this time with Dopplar - 149. I've only gained 1 lb since my first appointment and they said that's great! She also calmed my listeria fears, basically saying it's so rare. 

I'll find out boy or girl on the 7th, too! They think I'm due closer to June 23rd now.


----------



## Court and bub

I'm due on the 28 th of June with my first little bub :) !


----------



## emz1987

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing?

Got my scan to find out gender tomorrow but think it may be cancelled because of the snow now :( 
Prayng the snow stops tomorrow.

Welcome Court and Bub :)


----------



## jadesarah

I've started getting kicks an all sorts the last couple of days, feels very weird!! 
If girlies are in the uk, please be carefull in the snow, we dont want any falls x


----------



## emz1987

Its a Girl :) 

All boys in my husbands family so everyones really shocked but so excited. 

This snow is no fun when pregnant, I live in one of the worse areas for the snow but loving being in the warm with my little bump.

x


----------



## jadesarah

Aragh congrats on the girl, mine was a little girl too. Ive brought none stop clothes now i know lol!! 
Im in birmingham an snow has been terrible here :-( 
Ventured out in it earlier but all snuggled up now in the warmth!! 
So have you got any names?? X x


----------



## emz1987

Ive been looking online to see what im buying but going to hold off on buying anything yet because I know my family have already gone mad buying things. 
Its so exciting shopping ready though.

Think we are going to call her Ellie. Have you thought of any names yet?

Im in south wales and the snow has been really bad. Think we may have more snow tonight aswell. At least we got an excuse to tuck up warm and relax :) x


----------



## jadesarah

I like the name Brooke & Miley 
But we havnt decided yet. Have you started feeling baby move yet? Mines started kicking an wiggling like mad. Its very strange but amazing too. X


----------



## emz1987

Brooke and Miley are nice names. Im struggling to try and think of a middle name.
Ive felt a couple of movements but nothing much yet. Can't wait untill I can feel her moving. 

Hows the Bump coming along? Mine seems to get bigger everyday. x


----------



## emz1987

Hey ladies,

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? 
Had my Anomoly scan yesterday and shes's perfect. Every thing was good apart from her being stubborn and not wanting to uncross her legs.

Hows the Bumps coming along?


----------



## artsymomma

Hello again!

Everything is going OK here. My anatomy scan last week revealed (to my surprise) a boy! My husband is very, very excited, and has now really wanted to become a part of the pregnancy. I made a blue cake and cut it and shared with the grandparents for the gender reveal. I was surprised it was a boy because the old wives' tales pointed to girl: fast heartbeat, girl taking my "beauty", etc. 

Speaking of which, I have had terrible skin, hair, and nails. All despite the use of great prenatal vitamins, an extra biotin supplement, and lots of healthy DHA. I guess I have been eating more, but I'm much more hungry. I have also somehow gained nearly 10 lbs. in the past few weeks, compared to none at all at first. Very confusing...

I have been exercising a lot, though. I was having round ligament pain, and the docs told me to stop doing any strenuous workouts. I didn't quite believe that to be the best advice, though, and still do cardio. I just slow down when I feel I need to instead of "pushing through" like I might have in the past. I wasn't too thrilled with the last Doc I had met. He seemed to rush us. 

Otherwise, great anatomy scan. Nothing concerning, everything is growing just right, and I am definitely back on track for a June 27th due date. (They had once thought June 24th)


----------



## teenmommy15

im due June 18


----------



## emz1987

artsymomma Congrats on the anotomy scan. Its a relief knowing everything is ok and congrats on it being a boy :) Bet your husband is really excited. The cake sounds like a lovely idea. 

My skin is the same, really dry and hair aswell. Suprisingly though my nails have grown laods and are really strong for a change. Ive gained about 11lb aswell, Midwife told me this is normal and that its a good weight as some people put a lot more weight on.

Im due july 1st so not long between us :)


teenmommy15 Welcome to the thread. How are you feeling?


----------



## MamaFlick

Hi ladies! We are having a girl! I got my quad screening done at my last appointment, should find out the results in about 2 weeks. The anatomy scan went really well, she was right on target.

I'm not buying any clothes yet, but I want to! I want to wait to see what my family buys before I spend any money. I have my registry pretty much done. I have gotten her swing all cleaned up, and I'm working on cleaning up her walker (a co-worker gave me a used one). I've also organized in a drawer all of the 30ish cloth diapers that I bought for $50 from a friend. My hubby painted the ceiling and closet of our baby room in super light yellow , and we're going to be painting the rest of the room in a really light purple. I finished crocheting her baby blanket this weekend too. :) It matches her beanie... still need to make her mittens, booties and cardigan.

I haven't really felt her move much. I mean, I THINK I feel her moving a lot, tumbling around a lot, but I don't have a lot of definite movements. I have an anterior placenta though, so I'm not too surprised. It does make me worry a little though.

My hair is super dry. I think I might get some bangs cut to hide my awful frizzy callac. My chest and back are still breaking out like crazy, but luckily not a lot on my face. My nails are growing faster, but they are still brittle so they just break off all the time. I've always had brittle nails though.

Pretty much set on the name Elora. I was going to go with Farrah, but if you google "Farrah Flick," it comes back with Farrah Fawcett's hair style! Apparently it was called the "Farrah Flick." So obviously we couldn't pick that name. lol But I love Elora. We came across it because a friend suggested "Alora" (a name she found on a fairy name list) and I thought it would be better with an E. Then I looked it up and it's the name of the little baby princess from the old movie Willow, which is one of my hubby's favorite movies. :) So it all worked out well in the end.


----------



## teenmommy15

fantastic just a bit achy and started preparing for the nursery this week


----------



## jadesarah

Morning everyone, its great to hear everyone is getting on so well in their pregnancys!! Welcome to all the newbies aswell  
I was booked for my 20 week scan last week however our little girl was curled in a ball an after 4 attempts of sending me out for a walk an a drink, she still refused to move!! So we have another scan booked for 21st Feb.
Im also going to the baby show at the excel centre london, on Friday, im really excited and hoping to get loads of goodies! 
My pushchair arrived last week aswell  
Its amazing, i was also treated to all the extras !

We have finally decided on a name... Miley 
Its not that common at the moment, but once i heard it i havnt been able to not think about it so its been decided that will be her name! 

Can't believe how quick the 2nd tri is going, its all very exciting
X
X


----------



## emz1987

Hey ladies,

How are you all doing? Not long now :)


----------



## jadesarah

Hi Girlies... 
Just thought id check in and see how everyone was gettin on?? 
Have any of you had your beautifull babies yet?? 
Ive got 5 days left and im so ready, cant walk properly now as she's so low! 

Look forward to hearing from you x x


----------



## emz1987

hi jade,

I'm the same as you, a week left and getting impatient now. 
Struggling to walk and bend. Not long left for us both though :happydance:


----------



## alicecooper

3 days left for me. I'm just about to go to a midwife appointment.


----------



## jadesarah

Ohh we're playing the waiting game togethor then 

Hope its not much longer for u both x x


----------



## alicecooper

turns out my baby is only 1 fifth engaged. I can see this dragging!


----------



## emz1987

Hopefully not too much longer for us all. Just bought some pineapple and some raspberry tea to see if that helps :)


----------



## jadesarah

When i went to midwife last tuesday she said i was 3/5th engaged but over the weekend she has definatly dropped more as i can't walk properly anymore an can feel alot of pressure.... Ive been on my birthing ball, eating pineapple, drinking pineapple juice, having sex... Nothing seems to be working yet :-(


----------



## emz1987

Any luck ladies? This waiting is driving me mad.


----------



## jadesarah

Hi emz...
Nope still waiting... Im 40 weeks tommorow, i know i'll be 2 weeks over!! Just my luck
&#55357;&#56874;


----------



## emz1987

I'm thinking ill be 2 weeks over as well, Think these babies are too comfy! Thought she would have been here by now. Ive tried everything, Been living on my ball and eating all the foods they tell you but nothing yet.


----------



## jadesarah

Hey Girlies... Any news on ur babies?? 
Im still waiting :-( over 3 days now

I have a midwife app today, she said she'll give me a sweep, have any of you had one? Ive heard they hurt?
X


----------



## emz1987

Still no sign. Haven't had a sweep yet, have one booked in for the morning so let me know how you go. Ive heard its uncomfortable but hopefully not too painful. its worked for a lot of people I have spoke to so fingers crossed :)


----------



## jadesarah

How was ur sweep emz? Any sign of baby yet?? Im now 6 days over :-( 
No signs yet ... Why doesn't she want to come :-(


----------

